# Problem with Bosch guide adapter



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I ordered Bosch's template guide adapter, RA1100, from Fastenal. The freakin adapter does not fit the bushings I have. The outer edge of the bushings measure 1.378". The corrosponding recess in the adapter measures 1.372".
What the...
I am completely discusted. Anyone have an idea whats going on with this thing?
Whats bad, the bushing or the adapter?


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I'm assuming I can easily sand .006" off from the guides. I hope someone stops me before I ruin them.:stop:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Daryl

I can't say for sure but I did check the ones I have and it's fits  I would suggest you sand the brass guide(s) so they fit just right..

Adapter is 1.367" ID the brass guide is 1.369" OD, so to say when the brass nut is in place it's very tight fit.

The last picture is for Harry. 
====



sofasurfer said:


> I ordered Bosch's template guide adapter, RA1100, from Fastenal. The freakin adapter does not fit the bushings I have. The outer edge of the bushings measure 1.378". The corrosponding recess in the adapter measures 1.372".
> What the...
> I am completely discusted. Anyone have an idea whats going on with this thing?
> Whats bad, the bushing or the adapter?


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the support.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

That went very well. I put a piece of 220 grit emory on a piece of glass (my chisel sharpening setup). Then I held the bushings the way you would hold a flat stone that you want to skip across a lake. I then dragged the edge of the bushing across the paper while applying a little pressure and while spinning the bushing on its edge while I dragged it. After each "drag" I spun the bushing in my fingers maybe an eight to a quarter of a turn and "dragged" again. I considered 7 or eight drags to be a whole revolution of the bushing. I performed approx. 30-45 "drags" per bushing. When the bushing would fit into the adapter with hard finger pressure (it actually snapped into place a little) I then used the same process on a 1200 grit emory for about 10 "drags" to smooth the edges.
Be sure to check fit after every revolution so that you don't over do it. I resized all eight of my bushings in about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey BobJ,

are you trying to camoflage your photos with that new blue paper? lol


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey levon

Well no that's the BOSS's cutting mat for sewing and I have been trying to talk her out of it for the shop..  I got her to the point of getting me one...I have got one of her rolling cutters for the shop, round razor blade you could say, sure cuts great...

=======



levon said:


> hey BobJ,
> 
> are you trying to camoflage your photos with that new blue paper? lol


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

You could chuck the guides in your drill and sand to size. The the lager ones, you might need some bushings on a bolt.


----------

